# can i put sand in a tropical fish tank?



## missladycroft (Feb 11, 2005)

can i put sand in a tropical fish tank?  if so what sand should i get/use?  

is this a UK site? :bowing: the boy in the pet shop said i should use bird sand? the aviary pack cage proud one?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, hmm..yes u can use sand. Play sand works fine, can get it at any Home Depot or mendards anyway that carries garden stuff u should be able to find play sand, just wash it before putting it into tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Unless you get sand from your lfs, I cannot stress how important it is to rinse, rinse, rinse. Sand particles can destroy your filter so its paramount to rinse it well. Did i forget to mention that you need to rinse it well before using it?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You sure can use sand in a tropical tank! Its becoming very popular in the States. 
Lots of people prefer the look and there are added benefits if you want live plants and if you keep corys or other whiskered friends


----------

